# *breyer recreations!!*



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hey! i just thought i'd share some of the model horses that i repainted

1) American Saddlebred--Chubasco

















2) American Saddlebred--Caravelle

















3) Cutting Horse

























4) Mustang Colt

























5) Mustang Stallion









6) Mustang Stallion 2










tell me what you think


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

omg!! thats really cool!
i wish i could do that!
i love the first mustang stallion!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very cool!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> omg!! thats really cool!
> i wish i could do that!
> i love the first mustang stallion!


its not that hard really.
buy a small breyer to start out with
rub the paint off with nail polish remover, 
get some acrylic paint and go wild!  

anyone can do it.

although, to get the REAL horse look(shading and all), you're supposed to use airbrush and thats really hard! i'm working on my skills right now :lol:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's cool! I might try that!


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

that's soo cool!!  i love the 3rd one!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks! i love looking pics of horses for inspiration


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

i did that for a while but i wasn't very good  



its very fun to do though :wink:


----------

